
Alfred – AI home assistant – My domestic butler - kensoh
https://github.com/eriklindernoren/HomeAssistant
======
kensoh
You're welcome Erik, I really like how you put together all the stuffs in
Alfred :)

------
eriklindernoren
Thanks for sharing it. :)

